# Tesla is done



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

*Tesla in fatal California crash was on Autopilot*

*http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43604440*

Tesla's stock was down 22 percent this week due to; Moody's downgrade, continued model 3 train wreck, model S recall, and another Autopilot death. Tesla is done. Stock is on its way to zero.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait a minute, I was selling naked puts, shorting Mar. 29 $250 put in the morning at open, It bounced back up to $270.96, settled down to $265+ at 4:00pm or $259.5 at 8:00 PM. It was sure heck a ride.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wait a minute, I was selling naked puts, shorting Mar. 29 $250 put in the morning at open, It bounced back up to $270.96, settled down to $265+ at 4:00pm or $259.5 at 8:00 PM. It was sure heck a ride.


I'll make a killing on Tesla's death.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Unlike Uber's testing, Tesla will be fine. It's not self-driving and this is just a blip in the news.

Cars crash all the time and we still have cars.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Unlike Uber's testing, Tesla will be fine. It's not self-driving and this is just a blip in the news.
> 
> Cars crash all the time and we still have cars.


Tesla was clinically dead before the latest fatal accident. Its balance sheet is a cluster fudge of epic proportions, the Tesla cash incinerator burns through a billion dollars a quarter.

Musk rushed the model 3 into production 2 years early without making sure the robot assembly line was ready. It's not. Rushing the model 3 was a Hail Mary cause Tesla was going under anyway with the money losing S and X models.

Tesla's interest expense per car is $4,000, vs $100 for GM and Ford. You don't recover from a hole this deep, you file for bankruptcy.

A lot of people think Musk is not all there, myself included.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> A lot of people don't think Musk is not all there, myself included.


But, surely, at least a simulacrum of him is there.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s all Amber Heard’s fault.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> It's not self-driving


Understatement of the year.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Understatement of the year.


You act like that's news.

Oh, wait, you just act like a clown honking your horn and making balloon animals.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Tesla's stock price bounced back from $250 to over $300 on Thursday's closing. A sign of relief that Mountain view accident was not exclusively Tesla's fault. But poor traffic engineering still make it a case that SDC and AV is too soon, too early for US public roads.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Tesla's stock price bounced back from $250 to over $300 on Thursday's closing. A sign of relief that Mountain view accident was not exclusively Tesla's fault. But poor traffic engineering still make it a case that SDC and AV is too soon, too early for US public roads.


The bounce was due to Tesla and Musk being able to once again lie easily to investors. They pulled workers from the S and X lines and still weren't able to meet their watered down 2,500 a week target. When Tesla's earnings report comes out in a few weeks it will show an almost 1 billion quarterly loss. This sugar high based on lies will be short lived. Tesla is headed to zero.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> *Tesla in fatal California crash was on Autopilot*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43604440*
> 
> Tesla's stock was down 22 percent this week due to; Moody's downgrade, continued model 3 train wreck, model S recall, and another Autopilot death. Tesla is done. Stock is on its way to zero.


Tesla is so done.

https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations...eslaPartyRemovalNotificationLetter-041218.pdf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984507944216784898


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Tesla is so done.
> 
> https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations...eslaPartyRemovalNotificationLetter-041218.pdf
> 
> ...


So so done.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4162755-tesla-getting-desperate


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> So so done.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4162755-tesla-getting-desperate


So so so done

https://www.scribd.com/document/376359070/Tesla-Lawsuit


----------

